# WNBA All Star Game in DC



## 4ever_bball_fan (Aug 5, 2004)

The ASG will be in Washington, DC this year...tickets are now on sale!

See my blog...

http://www.wnba.com/voices/fanblog_tammy.html


----------



## CbobbyB (Feb 16, 2006)

LOL, the season hasn't even started yet...lol.


----------



## 4ever_bball_fan (Aug 5, 2004)

Well, you know how dedicated us WNBA fans are...:yay: 

This is the earliest I remember tickets being on sale, I have to say. You can't even buy single game regular season tickets yet, so this is kinda cool.

And they must be selling pretty well to the Washington fans, current season ticket holders for other teams, and then the general public, because as of Thursday the best seat for a STH was a $35 ticket, meaning all the $70 and $50 seats had sold. 

I have to think some of those tickets were held back, but that is amazing for an arena as large as the Verizon Center; well, it impresses me.


----------



## CbobbyB (Feb 16, 2006)

Well you have a looonnnng wait. I guess you can keep yourself busy between the Comets and Silver Stars.


----------



## 4ever_bball_fan (Aug 5, 2004)

Man, the Comets are hacking me off with all this delay in the sale of the team. Les Alexander was willing to practically give the team to Hilton, but then put another requirement in the deal, and Koch apparently hasn't been able to pony up. I really thought Hilton would put a group together to do this deal, but maybe he thinks he can do it alone.

The big issue is that there is no management in place for the Comets right now, and Free Agent negotiations are going on NOW. That concerns me. There are deals to be done, but no one to do them.

Now my Silver Stars, they just need to draft Lindsey Harding with their number two pick, and bring home girl back to Texas. Did you see Missy last night against Tennessee??? Very, very sharp. Poised...man, I really hope Coach Hughes takes her instead of Latta.

And, Katie Feenstra is the leading rebounder in the Korean league right now, averaging over 17 per game. I hope she brings some of that home to the SASS...LOL.

And yes, it is not even May yet...I have a very long time to wait.


----------



## CbobbyB (Feb 16, 2006)

I haven't really been paying any attention to the Comets' offseason "rumors." Are they going to stay in Houston??


----------



## 4ever_bball_fan (Aug 5, 2004)

The Comets will be playing in Houston, at the TC for the 2007 season. After that, only God and Greyhound know.

The sale between Alexander and Hilton Koch is taking forever. Some say Hilton doesn't have the money to run the team for a year, to even make payroll. He is talking about bringing in former Globetrotters to coach and run the front office.

One of the real issues for me right now is that no one is minding the store, and it is free agent negotiations time. Van retired, the rest of the staff was unceremoniously dismissed on New Year's Eve, and so no one is around to sign free agents, two of which are Swoopes and Thompson.

It's just a mess, and a true rumor mill, indeed. Stay tuned...


----------

